# garden centre



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

hi i wonder if any one know of a good garden centre in caldas as we would like to buy some trees and shurbs many thanks yvonne


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

We have been here many times, a good selection available for all budgets:

floróbidos

Directions shown if you click "contactos".


----------



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

mitz said:


> We have been here many times, a good selection available for all budgets:
> 
> floróbidos
> 
> Directions shown if you click "contactos".


many thanks it looks great will vist when we are out there next week yvonne


----------

